# Local Union 43?



## boulengerina (May 2, 2009)

Local 43 is located in Syracuse, NY.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Is there any work going on in that area?


----------



## quest01 (Jul 16, 2008)

boulengerina said:


> Local 43 is located in Syracuse, NY.


Thats true local 43 is in Syracuse, that doesn't answer my question but it doesn't matter anyways because I already took the exam last week. There was a little over 30 people, a mixture of different ages, and all guys. The test consisted of math and reading comprehension questions. For the most part I think I did well on the exam especially on the reading comprehension questions while the math was a little tougher for me. I didn't have any problems completely all the questions, I knew ahead of time from reading the brochure and from browsing these boards that some people had trouble completing the questions due to time constraints. Overall I was satisifed with how the test went and if for whatever reason it doesn't work out, I can always retest in 6 months.


----------

